# Just saying hi and new here



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

New composer here just saying hi


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello. Welcome.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome aboard. I just came here a little over a month ago and really enjoy. Hope the same for you.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome. A musette would be in order to welcome a bagpiper.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi back! Feel free to pipe in. (I can't believe I said that.)


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

thank you.
i dont actualy play the bagpipes,it is a refference to the Bartok sonatina.which is a piece i do play on the piano.mostly i am a composer


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you have any of your work recorded? Feel free to upload it here, I would love to have a listen/take a look.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to TC bagpipers


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Bagpipers, welcome! Hope you have a brill time on TC. We love it here!


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

i have some cd's but nothing on computer.i am bad with electronics.

i have 1000's of pages of music all with pencil and paper


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Who are some of your favorite composers, bagpipers?


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Neo Romanza said:


> Who are some of your favorite composers, bagpipers?


Beethoven,Bartok,Schubert,Bach Purcel,Vivaldi,Tallis,Granados


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! I would love to listen to your work as well.


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice to have a fellow Purcellian . Given that I like all of the other composers you mentioned maybe we have a similar taste, so I'll have to try listening to some Granados.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Karabiner said:


> Nice to have a fellow Purcellian . Given that I like all of the other composers you mentioned maybe we have a similar taste, so I'll have to try listening to some Granados.


for grandos there is a song cycle called La maja de Goya.the spanish dances are good to


----------

